# Greetings from the Midwest!



## MaryMooCow22 (May 7, 2008)

Hello everyone! I'm MaryMooCow22 and I'm super excited to be a member here at HorseForum. I've been to other forums before, and was not too happy with the way users treated each other. I've been looking around, and this place seems like the kind, caring place for me!

A little bit about myself...well, I'm from Missouri (can I get a woot woot?! haha) and I love it here. Most of the time, anyways. I work as a stablehand at my local barn. I get to rotate turned-out horses, feed, muck, and other random jobs. It's pretty much awesome. I don't specifically own a horse, but I free lease a 5 year old paint gelding named Sage. His owner doesn't have a lot of time for him, so he asked me to work with him, groom him, and literally treat him like he's mine--so, you'll probably see me call him mine around here. It's much easier to type "my horse" than "the horse at the barn where I work that I free lease for a busy owner." Haha. 

Anywho, he's a doll. I'll put some pictures up ay-sap. Sage is greenbroke, and I ride Western, so we're still working on neck reining and polishing leg cues. He's getting much better, I'm proud to say. We're also working on cleaning him up; his previous owner neglected him, so he's super skinny and has bite marks all over him (my 15.2h baby was kept with a 17.3h monster that bullied him AND ate all his food...poor thing). He's also got a nice case of rain rot on his back, sides, and rump. But no worries--he's coming along nicely, and I hope to have him ***** and span by summer vacation. He really is gorgeous, problems aside.

And....this post is turning into a novel, so I think I'll stop now. See you around!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

HI MaryMooCow! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

hi and welcome


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

welcome


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome Marymoocow  I must say that is a cute name :lol:


----------



## MaryMooCow22 (May 7, 2008)

Hehe thank you. It was an old camp nickname.

Nice to meet you all!


----------

